
Show HN: An app to get your content without distractions - rnieves
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/let-me-know/id1069671754?ct=hn&mt=8
======
rnieves
I wanted an app that could show me my news feeds, the tweets that I cared
about and videos from my favorite youtube channels all in one place and
without any distractions. So I ended up creating an app and after seeing how
much time I save now I decided to add some more features and submit it to the
appstore

------
stckyfngrs
hey this is really cool, thanks! will see if it provides enough utility to
justify buying after the trial

~~~
stckyfngrs
crashed after i locked and unlocked my laptop :[

